# 1999 Beetle transmission issues



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi all

My daughter has a 1999 VW Beetle with a 2.0 and 01M transmission. Last year her engine overheated when someone borrowed the car. It ended up having to be towed home and was pretty shot. I ended up pulling the motor and rebuilt it myself. It runs great now, however ever since I got it back into the car the transmission has been acting out possibly in jealousy. It is leaking fluid profuseley from what appears to be the TC area. I pulled it again and put in a new TC seal and a new TC. When I first started it up there were no leaks. A lap around the block later and it is coming out in a stream. I looked around the top of the transmission and didn't see any apparent leaks there so I assume it must be coming from the TC area. Although its hard to determine if thats the true location. Any suggestions on where it could be leaking from? Im not looking forward to it but if I have to pull it again I will. 



Thanks

Michael


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you replace the gasket and remember to install the metal spacers? We have had some members; that forgot to install the spacers and this caused leaks.


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

When you say gasket do you mean the one around the transmission pump? Im not familiar with the spacers that you are referring to. I guess I need to do some research so I only have to do this one more time.. LOL..


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, is the leak coming from the torque convertor area or the cover/gasket?

This thread; seems to be talking about a pump "bushing" possibly causing problems? 

http://forums.thecarlounge.com/showthread.php?7132565-01M-transmission-leak

It doesn't sound like it is your case but if the cover is leaking but here is a thread about missing spacers causing this: 

Check out this thread for more info:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132446-Transmission-pan-leak

If you need pro help; you might contact this guy, he seems well versed in the 01M and has repaired many of the valve bodies: 

http://kansascitytdi.com/o1m-faq/

Otherwise, you might post this question in the transmission section of vwvortex. 

http://forums.thecarlounge.com/forumdisplay.php?574-Automatic-Transmission-Forum


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

The first link in your reply is exactly what I am experiencing. However I already put in a new front seal. Sadly there is no final outcome posted if he did get even fix it. I called a local transmission shop and they quoted me a crazy amount to pull and rebuild the transmission. I can't do that. I have 3 kids in college.. Lol. He did also say that a failed pump could cause it to leak. When I pulled he transmission out last time it appeared to be coming from the front seal like his so I am a bit confused. 

If the bushing is bad could that make the TC not sit in the seal squarely? I don't think the transmision needs a full rebuild but me pulling the engine may have goofed up something in the alignment of the TC. I didnt initially unbolt the TC from the flywheel and just pulled it out of the transmission. Now I know better. It was my first automatic ever. I build race engines for fun. Not transmisions. Hehe.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe post this question in the trans section or contact kansas city tdi; I'm sure he has run into this issue before: 

http://kansascitytdi.com


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Ill do both.. Thank you so much for your help. Much appreciated.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

If you get the problem handled; please post up your solution, so this thread can help others with the same problem. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

So just a quick update as to where I am. I got the transmission out this morning. I pulled the torque converter. The spring on the seal had popped out of the seal. That was the first bad thing. The next was that the bushing slid out when I pulled the seal. The inside of the bushing is a little scored. Probably not a good thing. The outside of the bushing looks fine thoough so I can't really say that it spun. Would the scored bushing cause a leak? or things to wobble? Should I pull the pump and inspect further down? I am on the fence as to whether I should pull it all apart and rebuild. I am tempted to take a shot at it though.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Scoring of that bearing; doesn't sound good but I'm not a 01M auto trans expert. I would seek pro help; did you contact kansas city tdi? What did he have to say; about your situation? Any help; from the trans section on this site?

Here are some links; to 01M repair manuals: 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...8#q=volkswagen+01M+transmission+repair+manual


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

I did contact Kansas City and he was quite helpful. He thought it could missing guide pins or pump related. Personally for the low cost I think I will replace the pump. But since I need to pulll it out I might inspect the plates and if it looks like they need replacement just go to town and rebuild the whole thing. Unfortunately I have to take some time off the project to move my daughter back to college tomorrow. Ill get back to the transmission on sunday I guess.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, well keep us informed as your troubleshooting and repair progress. eace:


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Now that I have shoved my daughter back to college, with Hemi Truck as wheels while I fix her car.  I tore apart the transmission this morning. My findings put me on the fence as to whether I should rebuild the guts or just replace the bushing/seal and gasket. I actually think someone has rebuilt this tranny before as the friction and steels are in pretty good shape for 190k miles. That said I don't ever want to pull this transmission again. So rebuilding the inside does appeal to me. If I need to do the valve body I can do that while its in the car. There is a master rebuild kit I found on the internet for about 320 which includes just about every part I need. Full list below. Are there any better deals? Is this overkill or good preventative maintenance. 


Details:

Clutch Plates
Contains All High Energy Linings ; the 3-4 and 
Low/Reverse Frictions are also carbon impregnated.
This help for firmer apply hold , and heat displacement.

Overhaul Kit
Precision has long since been a leading supplier to our industry.
Based in the U.S. , all kits are assembled in the States.
Featuring quality components , for the correct fit everytime !

Steel Module
Our Steel plate module is entirely brand new , and contains every steel plate
for the transmission excluding any wavy / bevelled / spring plates.


Also Included In This Package:
Front Pump Bushing
Filter
Piston Kit 7 Pcs
Lubegard Assembly Goo , Blue


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I"m afraid; I cannot be of much help, as I have not rebuilt a auto trans. As with any rebuilding of a mechanical component; it can take a experienced person, to know what needs to be replaced or rebuilt. Most of the videos and info online; seem to be related to the valve body, as those are the most common issues. 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=01M+vw+transmission

It would seem to me; if you are in there, it probably would be worth it to put a kit in @ 190K. I would also; want someone who is a trans tech to look over the other parts and see if any of the hard parts need replaced. Hopefully, a trans tech friend or shop; could give you a evaluation of things and point you in the right direction.

Hopefully, these repair manuals will be helpful: 

http://pdfstream.manualsonline.com/d/d685dcab-f70a-4a1a-a413-113116dfcc85.pdf

http://vwts.ru/page05_01m.html


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks. Fortunately there is a family owned transmission repair shop in town and they are always very helpful. I spoke to the father the other day and he was more than willing to assess the condition of the components for me. Sounds like a field trip tomorrow..


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbup: Cool, let us know; what he says.


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Sooo.. After a thorough inspection fo the transmission and suggestions from the local shop I ended up replacing the wiring harness, pump, bushing and outer seal. I got the transmission back into the car today and fired it up. No leaks. Yay. However once I was all done buttoning things up I went to start it and it wouldn't start. And looking at the dash while in park, it thinks its in drive. Neutral = Drive, Drive= Drive. So no matter where I put the lever it thinks its in Drive. What gives with that? I did notice the battery is a bit low at 11V so I have the charger out on it now. Poor cars been sitting for a while. May need a new battery. Anyhow will a low battery cause behaviour like that or did some switch go bad? Ideas? I feel I am so close to the end of the tunnel that the light burns. LOL.

TIA

Mike


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

That sounds odd; I would scan the car for trouble codes. When you replaced wiring; what wiring are you referring to, external wiring or the wiring harness for the valve body. Is it possible; something is wrong with the wiring or an actual component that governs the shifting position is bad/messed up? I'm just thinking out loud; at this point. I know; some of the 01M videos on youtube, the mechanics tend to "reset" the trans learning/module/fuzzy logic (using a high end scanner like VCDS). I don't know if this is required; I am just wondering. You could also; try a hard reset and see if that helps (remove pos/neg battery cables; touch them together for 30 seconds and then reinstall).

There are some threads; talking about resetting the TCM and throttle body (interrelated)? 

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=vw 01m transmission reset


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the idea.. I have VCDS. Time to go hook it up and see if sees anything. I hadn't because the CEL hadn't come on so I figured it was happy but maybe not.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Codes, can be thrown; without the check engine light, coming on.


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

As I found out. There was a transmisson code. As soon as I reset it the issue went away with the display and shifter. I still have this sound going into park but I have an idea what it may be now.

Do you know how much ATF it takes to refill an overhauled transmission? I've been getting all kinds of crazy answers. From 5 quarts to 9 quarts to the king of them all, 25.6 quarts. LOL


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

This should help: 

http://kansascitytdi.com/01m-filter-change/


----------



## mwarchut (Aug 20, 2015)

So I got it all back together.. No leaks and it drives great in D,3,2,1. However Reverse is missing. I'm not quite sure where this problem lies as of yet. Before I rip the whole thing back out again anyone have any thoughts of what to look at while its in place? There are no codes. I'm not 100% sure I have enough ATF in there. Would that cause it? I need to check it today after work. I did a line pressure test and it seems to be ok. 45-50 at idle park, about 60 in drive, 95 in reverse. All at Idle. Give it some gas and it flys upwards of 200 in Reverse and Drive. A few times in reverse the wheels would go forward when it was on jack stands. Oh and when its in neutral its really hard to roll.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, sorry your are having the reverse problem; any trouble codes? I'm afraid; I can't be of much help! :banghead: Let us know; if/when, you figure out what is wrong.


----------

